
The Importance of Blockchains - siavosh
https://theinvisiblecityproject.com/2019-03-31.html
======
Egraveline
I usually think we should be pushing for more decentralization, not just on a
network level but on an application level too. My ideal internet would be one
where we all email each other using self hosted emails, and chat in small irc
groups where the admin frequents the chat and listens to the users, and that
would pretty much be the main usage of the internet, instead of huge
centralized platforms being what makes up most of the internet usage. I don't
ever see us going in that direction, so perhaps blockchains are the solution.
creating automated centralized platforms on a decentralized network, not
controlled by anyone entity. But I think that comes with some issues itself,
centralized platforms drive innovation, as well as provide security updates
and moderation better than a slow updating decentralized network could I
think. what happens when someone finds a exploit, in the algorithms.

I'm not an expert on blockchains though.

